# RIP Halfmoon



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Yesterday I have found halfmoon dead and half eaten in the 55 gallon tank. I think that my clown loaches were nipping at him, although I could not tell. His tail looked like it was frayed from something but I didn't think anything about it. Then yesterday I found him almost eaten. I took out the remaining body that was not eaten and flushed down the toilet. When I get money I will get another betta because I do love the male bettas. I have 4 one gallons that I can put 4 males, one in each, in. 

I will never put small fish that are smaller then my smallest clown loach in the 55 gallon again. I was afraid that halfmoon would be eaten and he was by my big clown loaches.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

That sucks, but we only learn from mistakes and now we know not to put bettas with clown loaches.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would try with a giant plakat male. Plakats swim faster and I have found much less problems keeping them in community tanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

The fish in the 55 gallon don't like newcomers unless they are at least the size of the smallest fish in the tank. I am definitely not going to put any betta in the same tank as my clown loaches. Flash, my medium clown loach was over the carcass of the betta as to say "it was me, I killed him". I am not happy with my clown loaches because they killed my halfmoon betta. From now on, when I get any betta, I am keeping them in a tank by themselves. 

Halfmoon cost me $14. I really loved halfmoon.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Where'd you get him? Petsmart sells them for 8 bucks and petco does price match.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

I got him from Petco, he was $14 at petco. He was in very good health. He only had ich once. He was the healthiest betta that I have had. You must remember, I am in Bremerton, Washington.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Petco does price match. When you go to buy a halfmoon, tell them that petsmart sells them for 9 bucks. They're also younger and higher quality at petsmart IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

I will definitely look around at petsmart and petco and Farmland. I will also ask if they will do price match. I don't have money right now but when I do I will definitely get another betta, hopefully a halfmoon.

Betta man: how are your betta fry doing?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Sadly, they caught some unknown disease. I don't know what it is, but I'm treating it with methylene.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope that they get better soon and survive.


----------

